# Heat Playoffs Theme Song



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remember when they used to have the "can you feel the heat?" song for the Heat? I think we gotta establish an song for this playoff run....

submit some ideas, something to get everybody hype before the games...

My nominee is:

Young Jock - It's Goin Down


meet me in the Trap 
it's goin down
meet me in the mall
it's goin down
meet me in the club
it's goin down
anywhere you meet me guaranteed to go down


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

A few...

Ridin' Dirty: Chamillionaire ft. Krayzie Bone
On Everything: David Banner ft. Twista
Bun: Bun B
Holla At Me: DJ Kahled ft. Pitbull, Fat Joe, Rick Ross, Lil Wayne, Paul Wall


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

My vote is for "Can you feel the Heat"

I know every word to that song 

lol


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Big Boi-Kryptonite


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

my vote is the chicken dance why becasue ur all CHICKENS


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> my vote is the chicken dance why becasue ur all CHICKENS


Sticks and stones may brake my bones but words will never hurt me! :angel:


----------



## GETit (May 30, 2011)

THIS SONG IS PERFECT:

Loggy ft. Ana Villafane "The Dream"

"ITS JUST ME AND MY TEAM, AND WE'LL NEVER STOP LIVING THE DREAM"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge8Y5xJe-X8

GO HEAT


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

FIVE YEAR BUMP!



i


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD40 said:


> A few...
> 
> Ridin' Dirty: Chamillionaire ft. Krayzie Bone
> On Everything: David Banner ft. Twista
> ...


...what in the **** was I thinking?

:jr:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

B.O.B. - I am The Champion

Or DJ Kaled -All I do is Win


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh **** this is 5 years old? Lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I was wondering why some of these old ass songs were being brought up, then I noticed the date :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Oh **** this is 5 years old? Lol


The funny thing is, almost everybody in this thread from 5 years ago is still posting here.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love this forum - good to have knowledgable basketball chat with good people all around the world.

Sidenote, i've been here 8 years!? WTF :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yeah, just passed 7 years here. Pretty damn crazy.

Seriously though, no one on this site can call many of the Heat fans that post here bandwagon jumpers. I think we have the most regular posters on this site, who have also been here the longest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I was here for the bad times, i'm sure as hell gonna be enjoying these good times.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

There's only one logical theme song for this team:


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

ßen said:


> There's only one logical theme song for this team:



I'm on board with this. Not only is it fitting, its classic John Williams and so we're guaranteed not to look back on this and say :whatever:


Anyone remember this abortion of a song? Its always going to have a special place in my heart (and is still in my Itunes) but goddamn its awful:


First song played in this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1jXOf7ATK8


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

myst said:


> The funny thing is, almost everybody in this thread from 5 years ago is still posting here.


No bandwagoners round hurr.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I started posting here as a gawky high school freshman. This Fall I'll be starting my senior year of college. And you guys were there for it all.

*Studio audience sobs and slow claps*

:boohoo2: :ghug:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Psh, I've been here almost 10 years


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The next best thing to the imperial march:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2mmRYkbczw


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

5 years wholly **** this is crazy. I have been on many forums in my life ( all sorts of different topics) but I have never been regular for 5 years. Daaaaayum!

Feels great to have proof that i am ot a fair-weather bandwagoner. 

Where is my fellow australian friend though? He came a few months after me. Damn I can't believe I already forgot his name :/


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

there intro tonight was the most weakest ive ever seen. it was just a regular intro, like really. u have a big ass intro for ur signings and u come out like its a regular season game. ass backwards if u tell me. no excitement at all....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What was the intro? ABC went to commercial and skipped out on the video presentation thats done before the player intros. Was that just down here that it went to commercial or all over the country?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It was the same intro they've used for the whole playoffs. I think it's awesome, honestly.

Then they did a highlight package of their playoff run which got the arena bumping. You are just a bitter Bulls fan.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> there intro tonight was the most weakest ive ever seen. it was just a regular intro, like really. u have a big ass intro for ur signings and u come out like its a regular season game. ass backwards if u tell me. no excitement at all....


4-1

4-1

4-1

4-1

4-1

4-1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> It was the same intro they've used for the whole playoffs. I think it's awesome, honestly.
> 
> Then they did a highlight package of their playoff run which got the arena bumping. You are just a bitter Bulls fan.


Were you at the game?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Were you at the game?


Yessir! I went with another fellow poster; Rather Unique


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Awesome! I asked because ABC went to commercial right when the "In the air tonight" video presentation was about to start, then they came back when the player intros were about to start. 

It seems like either someone really messed up, or ABC went cheap and didnt wanna pay for the rights to "In the air tonight", so they went to a 15 second commercial instead.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> there intro tonight was the most weakest ive ever seen. it was just a regular intro, like really. u have a big ass intro for ur signings and u come out like its a regular season game. ass backwards if u tell me. no excitement at all....


How many shots did Derrick Rose make when Lebron was guarding him the entire series?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

first of all derrick against lebron has nothing to do w this topic. second of all i guess abc didnt air that part so no one else in america saw it besides miami. third of all they prob thought it wasnt good enough to air, cause that was the only intro not played in the past couple of years.....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> third of all they prob thought it wasnt good enough to air, cause that was the only intro not played in the past couple of years.....


Even if it was a sucky video package (which I doubt), I don't think they would skip it for that reason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In the air tonight, Heat dancers, the flaming ball. I'd say it s a pretty bad ass intro...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

They play a different one in the playoffs though


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL they skipped it again hahahaha.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its obviously a song rights issue :whoknows:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> LOL they skipped it again hahahaha.


They seem to have skipped Chicago's intros in both games of these NBA Finals so far. Any idea why? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Think we have a winner:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Holy crap, if that dude from Hialeah only knew that someone in Australia saw that video haha


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

This song should be the official joint. The words and feel just fit

N.E.R.D.- "Victory"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsC141-gxoo


I want it
Ohh, did they tell you I'd be there?
I want it
I've gotta get this for my team
I want it
Just tell yourself this was my dream

[Chorus]
Victoryyyyyy, I can smell it in the air
In my mind it's around me everywhere, errrre
But what a wonderous occasion, this could be
In fact I know it will, cause this is my victoryyyyyyyyy


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I actually heard that song the other day and thought the same thing


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

ßen said:


> They seem to have skipped Chicago's intros in both games of these NBA Finals so far. Any idea why? :whoknows:


yea cause they let lebron skip aka travel all the time.....wat kinda star fakes getting poked in the eye (lebron). boshs real eye poke was karma. idc if they won.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cool. Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright people, this weird ass 5 yr old thread is going nowhere :laugh:

Time to move on.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Quit the baiting, man-w2b


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, I wanted to read what he said :laugh:


----------

